# My tank is stocked!



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I've been cycling this tank for a month now, and last week it finally cycled. 

So yesterday I went to my local fish store. I looked at the Honey Gourami, they all seemed good. No illness, no dead ones i the tank, swimming around active. So then I went to the guppies. First I looked in the plant tanks, because they always have guppy and platy fry in there, and Ive seen this amazing looking guppy for months. He is so bright and looks like a rainbow. I asked if I could have him, and the guy had to check with the owner first because the fish seemed so 'rare' he didnt know if he could sell it. But I ended up getting to have him. 

So I looked in the normal guppy tank and they were all sick looking. A few dead ones, slow swimming, weird fungus, so I decided against more guppies from here and went to pick my honey. 

I figured I would get a female, since the guppies are male. I looked at them all (They had both sexes from what I could tell) I picked the biggest one, her dorsal is rounded and she seemed a little more female. She was pale, and right when she went in the bag she had a obvious stress stripe. 

I took them home, put the bags in my room and went to petsmart. I looked at all the guppy tanks and they seemed perfectly healthy. I picked out 2 males, from different tanks and went home. They floated for an hour, and I poured some tank water into their bags. When I released them almost instantly the honey's stripe went away and she brightened up. They all explored for hours! The guppies ate, but the honey isnt interested yet. Shes a bit shy. 

After looking at the tank for hours, the male guppy from my lfs is a lot smaller, and so much brighter, I think he is part endler. There were a couple in the tank he was in. I know he is fully grown too since i've been admiring him for months. 

For some reason I cant upload pictures? I know how, but its just showing the code. I tried on another site and it just shows a blank white photo. Maybe its photobucket. Ill update when I can post the pictures :/


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

oh that sounds so fun! I wish I could stock a new tankxD I love picking out all the best fish lol. Can't wait to see pictures! Goodluck!


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

It was so exciting! I love how they all look so different but they are all colorful! They seem to love their new tank. And they all get along great so far. Usually they are all together.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

this post makes we want to start a new tank so bad>.>..ive been craving some guppies, or gourami...there just so cute!! Lol


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Or both! They are all so cute and look lovely in the tank.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Pictures-

Queen Olive(Featuring Wolverine)- I picked the biggest one, she had more of a rounder dorsal so I hope shes female. She has a stress stripe in the bag but its gone now. How big to honeys get? The dwarf gourami at the store were 3x the size of these little guys. I thought they were similar in size, or maybe the honeys were young?









Thor-Pretty guy from the plant tank. I think hes part endler. Hes smaller than the other guppies and way more colorful.









Batman- He was at petsmart. The only guy with the cobra guppy markings on his body, but a striped tail. I think hes awesome!









Wolverine- He is fast and never stays still, so hard to get pics of. Paler body with a light blue tail, super pretty!









And Mr. Snail the blue mystery snail. He enjoys killing leaves from plants and eating them. Yummy.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I like the black substrate! And your snailxD he's cute!....i keep saying to myself "I do not need another fish tank, I do not need another fish tank" lolxD


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh yeah, heres the tank!









And you def need another tank. Sorry.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

lol! Dont we all?. Is it a ten gal? I like how you put the plants, it already is looking like a little jungle! Are you dosing ferts?


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yep 10 gallons. I dose flourish once a week. And I have a few DYI root tabs.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

nice. Does your gourami seem to have enough space to swim around alot? I've just always heard they should be in 20 gals or bigger (same with guppies) and while I've never owned any, I'm always curiuos if that's true lol.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

My gourami is the same size as the guppies. 10 gal s definitely okay for both. Its the bigger gourami that need larger tanks. Honeys are tiny! 

Aqadvisor says my stocking level is 82% and its very conservative. My filtration is 84% so my problem with adding more fish is that I need better filtration, not space.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

When I say same size, I mean length. The gourami is obviously rounder while the guppies are long and skinny.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Batman is dying D: I couldn't find him anywhere thsi morning and finally found him floating in the corning. Went to scoop him out and he swam a bit, but all crooked. 

He was completely fine yesterday, and he looks fine. Bright colors, normal eyes, mouth, fins look great, I dont know what happened.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thor seems kinda weird. He keeps swimming fine and then every once in a while he stops and clamps his fins up and then just continues swimming normal. 

I actually hate my life.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Tested the water. Ammonia an nitrite are 0. Yesterday ammonia was at .25, so i guess the bacteria just now caught up. 

D:


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

oh man! i hope hes okay!

and yeah im aware that the honeys only get about 2 inches right? but ive still read that they are suppose to be in 20 gals of water, but i was just wondering lol.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

He passed away :/ Dot really know what happened, he seemed fine last night. 

The others all seem fine though, so hopefully it was just some freak accident. 

And yeah, I did lots of research and honeys do fine in 10 gallons.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice looking tank.



hgual22 said:


> For some reason I cant upload pictures? I know how, but its just showing the code. I tried on another site and it just shows a blank white photo. Maybe its photobucket. Ill update when I can post the pictures :/


If you haven't figured out how to upload pictures, just click on the Manage Attachments button. It'll save you the trouble of hosting the images elsewhere.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks! And I got the pictures up!

Also, update. The others seem to be doing great. The gourami hasnt eaten much. Its like when I put food in, the 2 guppies come swimming up to get the food, but she just kind of goes off and doesnt care. I saw her eat one pellet 2 days ago. She seems fine though, I think shes just a bit shy and isnt brave enough to join in with the crazy guppies. 

They love the bubbles! They constantly swim through it and the huge mystery snail loves it too. 

I think I'm going to get a bunch of small shrimp to go in the tank at some point. Probably ghost shrimp since they are easy to get and cheap. 

Also, for my birthday i'm thinking about getting myself a few endlers. aqadvisor says I can get 3-4 without overstocking, and its conservative so I think ill be okay. Im good with keeping up on water changes.

My only issues, Like i said, this is my first non betta tank. With bettas, they are single fish, so no need for quarantine. In order to quarantine the endlers for a few weeks, could I just use a sterlite bin to keep them in for a couple weeks? I wouldn't add any gravel or anything, maybe a couple plants for them to rest in. No filter so I would be doing daily changes. The bins are very cheap, so I could get a nice sized one, definitely over 5gals. I also dont have a spare heater, but since my room stays very warm, they should be okay right? Before I got heaters for my bettas their tanks were always 76-77. I have tons of heating equipment in my room thats on all the time (For my hedgehog and lizard) so no matter what my room is always uncomfortably hot. So for a couple weeks, they should be okay right? Ill definitely get a heater, if I really need it for that short time, but I keep the tank the endlers will go in at 77-78, so if they are at 76 for a couple weeks it wont be a huge change, you know?

Sorry, I never had to quarantine before xD


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

i would rather risk the new fish dieing, then all the other ones because you didn't qt, but yeah for a few endlers id say 5 gals would be okay, just make sure you change the water alot.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes, I am definitely going to quarantine the endlers, my main question is if they will be okay in a bin with no heater for a few weeks. It would stay around 76* because of how warm my room is, and they would get daily water changes. 

How long do I quarantine? Is 2 weeks long enough?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeas id aim for two weeks, and they should be fine since you said your room needs to be warm for your other animals


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Alright awesome! And yes, my room is uncomfortably warm. It took a lot of getting used to sleeping in here.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

lol, i cant stand being hot when i sleep, infact i sleep with my window open almost every night...even in the winter sometimes lol


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thats how I used to me. I'm getting used to it now though. I used to always have my window open, and my fan on, but now because of the hedgie i cant.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I love hedgehogs :3 lol


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Me too! Shes so sweet


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Be careful with guppies from petco/petsmart. In my experience they are almost always carrying disease, even if there are no outward signs. I've brought several home only to see them slowly waste away and die in the next couple of weeks, and right now I'm dealing with parasitic worms that I strongly suspect were introduced via the guppies. Don't be like me - quarantine for at least a few weeks.

Meanwhile, the endlers I bought on Aquabid are amazingly resilient.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

kittenfish said:


> Be careful with guppies from petco/petsmart. In my experience they are almost always carrying disease, even if there are no outward signs. I've brought several home only to see them slowly waste away and die in the next couple of weeks, and right now I'm dealing with parasitic worms that I strongly suspect were introduced via the guppies. Don't be like me - quarantine for at least a few weeks.
> 
> Meanwhile, the endlers I bought on Aquabid are amazingly resilient.


Yep, both petsmart guppies died. One died the next day, out of nowhere, Then a week later I noticed the other had what I think was a kind of fungus on its side. Hours later is was dead. Petsmart sucks. They looked perfectly healthy too. I am so hoping it was nothing contagious.

The guppy from my lfs and the honey are doing great. No signs of illness, active, etc. I'm going to keep a close eye on them and if they continue to do fine I am going to get a few endlers from my lfs next week. Already have a quarantine tank set up for them!


----------

